# Help determine authenticity Cartier tank 2301, cc708177



## Kingsley11743

All,
An old boyfriend gave me this watch about 15 years ago. No idea where it came from but suspect it's fake. Dug it out of the jewelry box & wondering if it's authentic. Cartier tank 2301, cc708177.


----------



## rott3

It seems a fake to me...


----------



## pjwatcher

Cant quite tell but run it into a watch repair or jewelry shop. They'll let you know for sure. 

Sent from my LG-H955 using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Fake I believe

Here is genuine
Look at back case buckle screw, also cabochard in crown is wrong
https://www.google.com/search?q=Car...tm;800;391&usg=__F4UNb3yArgSUTYKLoCJ9ctOpz7o=

And here - look at crown cabochard
https://www.google.com/search?q=Car...;1400;1400&usg=__F4UNb3yArgSUTYKLoCJ9ctOpz7o=


----------

